# Rhino Rocket/Epistaxis



## ahonkomp (Jun 1, 2015)

Good Morning!

I am coding a visit where the patient presented with a posterior epistaxis. First a nasal clamp was used to hold pressure for 25 min. This did not stop the bleeding so a rhino rocket was inserted into R nare and they attempted to inflate but the patient could not tolerate this and the procedure was aborted and rhino rocket was removed. I was going to bill the procedure with a modifier but unsure what procedure code to use....30901? 30905? Its posterior per the physician but I don't like the description of 30905 in my desk reference......Also modifier 52 or 53?

Thanks in advance!!


----------

